
Show HN: A social network for language learning exercises - lvdveekens
https://stessaluna.com
======
maxraz
The first quiz is not working for me

~~~
lvdveekens
Hi maxraz, are you logged in? You have to have an account in order to answer
exercises.

~~~
bdesbrisay
Maybe there should be some sort of feedback on that. As a user the first thing
I tried was to click on the answer and nothing happens which makes me think
the site is broken. Just add a modal that says you need to login to interact
with it and you should be fine

~~~
lvdveekens
Good suggestion. Thank you.

